# Deadpool Movie



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 6, 2015)

Well, I fell in love with Deadpool and I really cant wait for the movie! Release on February 12th 2016

And heres a little teaser and I already love it xD
The movie will be sooooo good!

[video]https://youtu.be/EXC4qEdFFFc[/video]


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 7, 2015)

*gasp* Theirs a release date?! I didnt see that! Yessss Deadpool is one of the funniest (yet kinda dark at times) character going!


----------



## Taralack (Jul 7, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Well, I fell in love with Deadpool and I really cant wait for the movie! Release on February 12th 2016
> 
> And heres a little teaser and I already love it xD
> The movie will be sooooo good!
> ...



From what I remember that was a pitch for the movie. Have you seen Ryan Reynold's twitter? That dude was born to play Deadpool

Oh yeah it's SDCC this weekend, there's bound to be more news and probably an actual trailer!

Official pics:
http://imgur.com/ByJEhZg
https://twitter.com/deadpoolmovie


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jul 7, 2015)

Omg  that looks so cool have to tell my boyfriend, he love's Deadpool *runs off*
That being said XD deadpool is one of the funniest characters ever


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 7, 2015)

well thats nice to know. 
i think we all agree when i say that was about time that it happens aye?


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes I laughed my ass off in every single episode of the game for example, the sense for humor is sooo fucking good xD


----------

